# 709 Breakdown Issues



## Rebel (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey folks,,new to this forum but not new to handguns and long range shooting. I am a dealer in south Alabama and just purchased a 709 Slim,,love the gun but have a problem with the release for the slide when disassembling. Directions say remove mag. move slide back 1/8th in. while pulling down on release tabs on both side of frame and then let slide move forward off frame while releasing tabs. Have tried every slide postion from 1/8th back to 1 in. but no release to allow slide to be removed. It appears the release tabs on frame are not cominig down far enough for pin to clear.
Anyone else had this problem and if so, what's the cure ?
Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## Rebel (Jul 25, 2010)

Rebel said:


> Hey folks,,new to this forum but not new to handguns and long range shooting. I am a dealer in south Alabama and just purchased a 709 Slim,,love the gun but have a problem with the release for the slide when disassembling. Directions say remove mag. move slide back 1/8th in. while pulling down on release tabs on both side of frame and then let slide move forward off frame while releasing tabs. Have tried every slide postion from 1/8th back to 1 in. but no release to allow slide to be removed. It appears the release tabs on frame are not cominig down far enough for pin to clear.
> Anyone else had this problem and if so, what's the cure ?
> Thanks and have a great day.


Got it,,,not sure how but I did get it apart.lol


----------



## Hilltopper (Jun 27, 2009)

Pull back on the slide, pull down on the tabs, let slide forward, if it gets stuck pull the trigger. Then just slide the slide forward. Just like breaking down a glock.


----------



## Rebel (Jul 25, 2010)

Hilltopper said:


> Pull back on the slide, pull down on the tabs, let slide forward, if it gets stuck pull the trigger. Then just slide the slide forward. Just like breaking down a glock.


Nope,,not that easy,,,machining issue and had to be grind the rear tab down slightly to clear as slide moves forward. If you have a 709,,take the slide off, turn upside down and look to the rear,,see the ramp leading up to the rear tab. The very top was to tall and would not clear to allow slide to come off completely. All fixed now and all is good.
Thanks,would have been nice if it were that easy.


----------

